
Tesla targets November 2019 for start of Model Y production - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/11/tesla-targets-november-2019-for-start-of-model-y-production-reuters-citing-sources.html
======
SlowBro
So, wait. Their models are S, 3, X, and now Y?

Clever.

